# In memory of Paul McCartney



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

One of my terrapins die today, Paul is the third Beatle/Terrapin to die, and now poor Ringo is alone. I will miss him loads.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

damn you for that title! :bash: thought a legend had died for a min!

"ontopic" 

sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

They were all named after the Beatles!! My son accidentally killed John Lennon, by spilling baby lotion into the tank, then recently George Harrison passed on, and now Paul. Feel for Ringo, He's all alone now.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Paul the terrapin.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

r.i.p terrapins u will be missed


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

r.i.p sorry to hear about your lost.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.

was he old?


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Damn I was hoping that the real Paul McCartney was no longer with us...Then I wouldnt have to listen to people going on about how talented he is... pfffftttt...


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p sir paul


----------

